# H:Eldar W:paypal, infinity minis



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Pretty simple. I have the below listed Eldar and will accept PayPal, or a trade of Infinity miniatures, or war machine miniatures.
I can easily email photos of everything listed upon request, but can not post them here because I'm using my phone to post. 400$ takes it all including the codex, and shipping to US. International shipping will be calculated and discussed. As for piecemeal we can haggle, but as a fair warning I'm Jewish and a master haggler. All but the rangers are completed and based, except for the wraithlord who has an artistic base. I would love to send you emails of them all. If purchased the models will be shipped one business day after payment is received. If you have minis to trade we can work that out privately. You can contact me via heresy, but I would prefer to be contacted via Facebook (Michael Ryan fraiser). I would prefer to sell the army as a whole to avoid multiple trips to the post office, and I love to haggle so the price for all is negotiable. 

Eldrad Ulthran - painted
Illic Nightspear - painted
Wraithknight w/sc ss - painted except for left hand which is a replacement.
Wraithblades x5 w/ss gg - painted
Wraithguard x5 w/wc - painted
Wraithlord w/eml,blance,flamers,gg
Fire Prism - painted
Crimson hunter - painted & customized
Rangers x 10 - various stages of completion (all built, primed and inked with various stages of further work)


----------

